# Anal Gland on Poodle



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have had 8 poodle 1 mail rest females. My mail was the only poodle who I ever had to drain the anal gland. I have Bella who is 7 and took her to a new groomer, picked her up and the groomer said she drained the anal gland. Bella never scooted, licked herself and was never swollen. About a week or days later she started scooting and I looked at her and her rectum was protruding so off the the vets, he said she had an infection in the anal gland, needless to say ointment, pills and am to take her back this week 7 days later. 

I heard once you start draining it you havae to do it all the time. What does anyone know about this. Told the vet the story and he said most groomers do drain the gland. I wish she would have talked to me in advance of doing it.

I am glad I am here as I have a lot of questions and appreciate your reply's, thanks again


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I have two minis. Vet said no need to drain anal glands. Have never done it and have not ever had any problems.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If a dog has reasonably firm bowel movements there should be no need to express anal glands as the pressure on the glands during defecation should cause them to empty.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Boy would I like to shoot that groomer, I always heard the same thing, and questioned my vet about it. I am just sick about this, and will let everyone know what happened. When she told me she had drained the gland, I said you should have called me, I hired you to groom, to practice medical procedures a vet should do, on my dog. I should and may insist the pay the vet bills, she works for another vet., I think I will speak to the vet she works for.

Thank you all so much and I assure you, my own vet will know. She seemed like she did not want involved, but for what I pay her she better or I will also have a new vet.

Thanks again


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*glorybeecosta*: _Ack!_ Sorry for the problem your poodle is having. I think you'll find some good info in this video on "Your Dog's Anal Glands" from Dr. Karen Becker, DVM. I hope your little darling is on the mend soon! :clover:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA9SeHAEyQ4


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Forgot Friday I am going to interview a new groomer she is 70 miles away, taking photos of what I want, just a puppy cut, and giving her in writing no to touch my little girls back end, ever. I called her and discussed in detail and said I wanted to see some photos of what she has done. The cut on my girls is so bad they have to where clothes until I get them straighten out, after the 1st.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It is a common practice for groomers to express the anal glands.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Anal gland*

One of Pierre's anal glands required surgery. We were surprised it was so serious because he didn't show any symptoms before he had to be rushed to the vets. With minimal scarring and two follow up visits the vet recommended not having them expressed on a regular basis.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you very much for the video, I Will send this link to my vet and to the vet where the groomer is.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I was also told that it is common practice for groomers to express anal glands but fortunately the one Pippin went to before I took over doing her myself never did do it. She's not had a problem so far (she's 3yrs).

I would have hoped that any groomer would have asked me before doing it though, just give me the option.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I am glad I searched the topic "anal glands" before posting the question! I had a lot going on over the holidays and missed it.

I'm taking Luce to get groomed on Monday and he mentioned expressing anal glands so I will tell him NOT to!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I always tell them NO NO NO anal glands. Ever. ?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

No do not let them do it I am still paying over 300.00 and she still has to go back and her little butt pokes out and never did before, I am still mad and will wait until I get the total bill


----------

